# Trek Precision Fit



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this?

The Art of Trek Precision Fit | Trek Factory Racing


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hadn't heard of it. Thanks for the info. 

I guess I have another topic to kick around with the guys at my lbs, who are Trek dealers.


----------



## benhama (Oct 21, 2013)

I saw it in action at the Birmingham Bike Show, and it looked very impressive.


----------

